# question



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

corvairbob said:


> i have been reading on this trifecta tune some talk about. and mods like k7n filters and that intake harmonic bypass and gaping the plugs. why would removing the harmonic intake tube help would not gm engineers put that there for better mpg's?


Nope, it is there (and on all cars) to make the intake quieter. That is all it does, really.



corvairbob said:


> if it is better to remove it will new cars not have it to save gm production costs? what dose it do by keeping it in place? and if i's seeing it correctly is it the pipe that goes around the fron of the radiator?


Well, that is part of it, but you don't have to remove it. The piece you are concerned with is right under the airbox, stuck in a hole. The rest can be left, if you want.



corvairbob said:


> i took that type of tube off my s10 and it made the intake louder than with it in place now it is annoying. unfortunately i tossed it out so i'm stuck with the noise to lazy to go to the junk yard and get another. if i remove this one i will keep it.


Yep, that is what the resonator does, it makes the intake quieter



corvairbob said:


> i sent an email to a guy in Detroit asking about the tune he never got back to me. i said to him we drive our car daily 7 miles one way will this tune do me any good. maybe some of you here can answer that? no need to pay for something that may not do me good.


Well the eco tune wil help with MPGs, but not sur ehow much if you only go 7 miles...



corvairbob said:


> plugs i have gaped mine from .019 ish to .030 first go around and then moved them to .032 but being they are finicky plugs what would be a better plug to mess with and the engine likes?


The sock plugs are pretty good on these cars, as they are A/C Delco (NGK) Iridium



corvairbob said:


> and the k&n filter is this a kit or just a replacement in the air box?


They ahve both, you can get a Dorp-In Filter or the full SRI. The SRI replaces the airbox, the drop-in just replaces the filter inside the box.




corvairbob said:


> if a kit would it then replace the tube infront of the radiator and just stick out somewhere in front of the engine?


No, it just replaces the box, unless you get the Injen CAI, as the CAI goes into the fender, but the stuff in front of the Rad can stay in place either way, or you can remove it. Up to you



corvairbob said:


> currently we get 29 to 30 mpg on our car driving the 7 miles one way and some xway. the avg speed is 30 mph. michigan weather. and what about oil my dealer say to use that destron oil if i got that correct and not syn oil. so what the scoop on this. he said the factory oil is for the turbo.
> 
> thanks bp.


Dexos Type 2 compliant Oil. You can get Syn which is compliant.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the tune, ended up removing it along with my K&N filter and went back to stock filter with plugs a .028. IMO my car runs very good and I can not complain about the MPG since I am looking at @ 35 with mainly city driving! It seems when I mess with the gap there is a little better pick up but the MPG goes down!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

corvairbob,

Your Cruze requires (according to the owner's manual) Dexos 1 oil, either semi-synthetic or full synthetic. Dexos 2 is for Diesels. Also, if you decide to install a Trifecta or other tune you need to bring your spark plug gap back down to 0.027-0.028". The tunes are designed for 0.028".

I don't know if a tune will help your fuel economy, but it will make your car respond better. The fuel economy part depends on how much lead the tunes installs in your right foot.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> corvairbob,
> 
> Your Cruze requires (according to the owner's manual) Dexos 1 oil, either semi-synthetic or full synthetic. Dexos 2 is for Diesels. Also, if you decide to install a Trifecta or other tune you need to bring your spark plug gap back down to 0.027-0.028". The tunes are designed for 0.028".
> 
> I don't know if a tune will help your fuel economy, but it will make your car respond better. The fuel economy part depends on how much lead the tunes installs in your right foot.


Sorry. You are correct... Dexos 1 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks you pretty much cover my questions. i did re gap to .035 to see if it makes any difference. i will leave the air box alone and ask more questions on that tune. going just 7 one way miles a day may just not be enough for the tune to work that is why i asked to get a general opinon on that. changed the oil at 1300 miles but left the oil indicator alone so when it finally tells me to change it the dealer will call me and i will drag my feet some before having it done again. they will reset it. thanks for the answers bp.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks because we drive a short distance it may be to just leave it along. i did gap to .035 today and took it out for a test drive i did not notice any difference but if the mileage goes down i will start reducing the gap .005 at a time. i put acdelco 5w30 semi synthetic in it today it had the dextros lable. when it get to the required oil change and the dealer does it then the next time i will change to mobil 1 . the oil change is rather easy to do. filter is easy to get to a bit easier than the cobalt. thanks bp.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Removing the harmonic piece only made the car louder on the outside. these cars are well insulated that you barely hear anything extra besides the turbo howl and bpv. It helps on throttle responce as well and can be put back to factory. hardest part is the drain tube on bottom of the air box. rest is super easy. Bypass is actually easier than changing the air filter.


----------

